# Chest Binder While Riding?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't see why riding in one would be problematic. I know people who wear them all day long. 

Personally, I usually wear a sports bra one size too small for heavy work outs, riding or for plays sports (I used to play rugby).


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Check out this site:

Cheata Equestrian | Sports Bra | A revolution in sports bra design

It's a sports bra that sounds like what you are referring to and has a lot of info you might find interesting.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't see any reason why you couldn't ride in one, so long as it is comfortable. The sports bras I wear aren't so different than a binder because they are about the highest impact available and very snug. A little too snug to be truly comfortable, but still much better than the back and boob pain that comes from riding without them strapped down.


----------



## HorsesandHappiness (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info! I happened to get my binder for free, which is great because I can't afford a nice sports bra right now. I'll just start with easier riding to make sure it is comfortable


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

FWIW, I buy my sports bras off ebay (even though they usually come directly from china) for $15-$18 and they are great. La Isla is the name brand and they are level 3 or 4 high impact. I'm a D and I don't move at all, even sitting trot on my roughest horse.


----------

